# My new facebook page!



## nela23235 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey, I would like you all to visit and review my new facebook page, that I've done in addition to my website, what would you change about it? Does it feel great as it is or should I change something in the way I post? Also, feel free to Like it and comment.

Visit it HERE.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 22, 2013)

You should post to this website more before you ask for traffic to a personal website.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2013)

^^+1,000.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought your colored pencil tips image was the best of the lot.    999999_331246927011147_484392378_n.jpg

The remainder of the images look like a beginner's early efforts into web-based photo display. I do not want to seem harsh, but the majority of your photos have rather pedestrian technique and vision. The colored pencil photo though, shows some promise, so keep working at it, keep refining your craft and vision.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 22, 2013)

I checked out your page and I do like the red squirrel photo, but the rest fall short and come across as just snapshots. A few could be improved if you straightened your subjects [window with flowers] and your horizon lines. Keep working at it and you'll improve.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry, not a fan.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Aug 23, 2013)

Facebook pages are not websites rather a teaser or social link. Keep trying.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Aug 23, 2013)

Iamnotjerry.com has been active since 2010 as a solo project and now has 2 photographers and a web/graphic person. We also maintain an accompanying Facebook page as a lead into Iamnotjerry that works well in quickly directing people/venues/bands to the site via FB and links to other social media.

Let us know your thoughts, especially if you remember older versions.

George


----------

